# Post Upgrade - Report any issues here please!



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

We have just completed a few upgrades and changes, there are still some items in the works currently, pardon the dust... if you see any major issues however, please use this topic to report them.

Thank you


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

A few changes my butt, the site looks completely different! It'll take a bit of getting used to...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

lmao Ya I guess you could say that!  Sorry for the change, but so many items should work better and so many bugs fixed!


----------



## wde (Sep 6, 2012)

Under "View New Content", how do I get to my first unread post in each thread? The button that used to at the start of the thread description is gone!

I can only access the first or last post in a thread, unless there's something that i'm missing.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

I was about to ask the same question! What I'm doing until we get the answer is going to the forum, going to the first page of a thread by clicking on its name, and then using the "go to first unread post" clickable in the top right section of the first page.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

@wde Let me look into that. Might be something we removed. But let us get it back for you. @tvBilly we are going to look into it. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Same amount of steps, but you can also preview the post, then the is an option to go to the first unread post.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

@Jubakuba please post the issue here.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

S & B Ya it looks like you removed that column from the VNC.... in the skin. should be easy to put back though.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm at work (naughty) but it seems you can click the date of the last post while in said thread's section to view unread, although it didn't take me directly to the unread post as before, but the last page. I'd have to look into it more if it takes you to the correct page or not.

@b16 oh and my warning points are public to me where I can see the supposed-to-be-private isht-talking from an Admin.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are working on it. @Jubakuba are you really a girl? I see multiple pictures and its throwing me off. Just wondering.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> We are working on it. @Jubakuba are you really a girl? I see multiple pictures and its throwing me off. Just wondering.


Negative.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

@b16 no way to revert back to mobile version...
Notification bar now scrolls into the middle of your screen constantly and or disappears completely.
Again, Yarly talking shit being publicly viewable.
No way to add attachments.

(Mobile for all of this)

Edit:
And apparently pressing return now yields br tags rather than a return.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

@wde @tvBilly fixed 

test


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> @b16 no way to revert back to mobile version...
> Notification bar now scrolls into the middle of your screen constantly and or disappears completely.
> Again, Yarly talking shit being publicly viewable.
> No way to add attachments.
> ...


Are you typing on tapatalk or what device please?

VNC looks good Bird


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

birdman said:


> @wde @tvBilly fixed
> 
> test


Test

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

@R1Lover AOSP browser default user agent.
Note II.

I have 4 other devices at home that I'm sure will all match this.

Seems literally any resizable window is a pain. IE clicking to find the number of likes...that window is static in top left and as you try to navigate towards it or zoom in it moves away in the same direction.

Many sites do this on mobile. Rootz didn't used to be one of them aside from the tital bar, but at least you could zoom out and reach it. Now things just randomly fall off screen.

Completely ignoring the yarly comments as always?
Seriously. How many problems has that guy given you? Seemingly endless from everyone I talk to. We all have a "yarly being abusive" story or two.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

birdman said:


> wde tvBilly fixed
> 
> test


Test quote

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

All the breadcrumbs have been removed. How do you go back to the forum topic list? You used to have the breadcrumbs up top as well as at the bottom.

X


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> @R1Lover AOSP browser default user agent.
> Note II.
> 
> I have 4 other devices at home that I'm sure will all match this.
> ...


seriously this thread is about problems with the forum looks and functionality with the new theme, problems with administration should be taken up elsewhere.

can you please take a screenshot of the problem you describe.


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

Xious said:


> All the breadcrumbs have been removed. How do you go back to the forum topic list? You used to have the breadcrumbs up top as well as at the bottom.
> 
> X


Nevermind, it seems that I was on a cached page that didn't fully take the new format. The breadcrumbs are there now. There are none at the subforum topic list to get you to the main forum topic list (e.g. going from Moto X Development back to Moto X), but I can't remember if that was in the previous format or not.


----------



## RaiderX29 (Jan 26, 2013)

Project warm lives and the new app is working great! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

birdman said:


> seriously this thread is about problems with the forum looks and functionality with the new theme, problems with administration should be taken up elsewhere.
> 
> can you please take a screenshot of the problem you describe.


Already have. Can't attach 'em though.

Also I think it is indeed a site issue if I can see private conversations or no?


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

@Jubakuba

o rly.

i can upload images. like always. click more reply options.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

And for good measure. Here is an attached image via tapatalk. 



Sent from my HTC One using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Xious said:


> Nevermind, it seems that I was on a cached page that didn't fully take the new format. The breadcrumbs are there now. There are none at the subforum topic list to get you to the main forum topic list (e.g. going from Moto X Development back to Moto X), but I can't remember if that was in the previous format or not.


i added them back to the subforum sections. i could see how that could get annoying if you didn't go their directly and couldn't use your back button.

thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Ya rly
&& I have a disdain for needlessly using a gimped version and paying for it. No tapatalk here.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Ya rly
> && I have a disdain for needlessly using a gimped version and paying for it. No tapatalk here.


well we are about to push a new version to the market thats highly improved. I didn't use the old one but this new one is serious hotness.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

birdman said:


> @Jubakuba
> 
> o rly.
> 
> i can upload images. like always. click more reply options.


If I'm supposed to be able to see the attachment when I click on the link, I can't. Don't know if it's my settings or not, but I get this:

Sorry, you don't have permission for that!

You do not have permission to view this attachment. [#10171]

• Thanks for the green dots. •


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

tvBilly said:


> If I'm supposed to be able to see the attachment when I click on the link, I can't. Don't know if it's my settings or not, but I get this:
> 
> Sorry, you don't have permission for that!
> 
> ...


what about now?

no problem


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

@birdman @tvBilly

Yeah, can't access.

Screenshots as requested.
https://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewAlbum?uname=112820994555880155233&aid=5915138362774457809&start=0


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

birdman said:


> what about now?
> 
> no problem


Don't even have to click on them now; I can see them inline.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> @birdman @tvBilly
> 
> Yeah, can't access.
> 
> ...


excellent, see if the header bar floating in the middle of the screen is fixed. be sure to clear cache before testing.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

@birdman test


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

@birdman


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

@b16


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

My mom


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Still can't reset password in mobile app. @birdman


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Drew66 said:


> Still can't reset password in mobile app. @birdman


thats a tapatalk issue.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

@b16


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

+birdman

@birdman


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally just updated! 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

@b16


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a few,

Can we get notifications on the main RootzWiki page instead of having to go to the forums, as well as making so we can see who / how many likes our own post has received.

Just my 2cents, but it looks nice but it seems to be slower then the old theme.


----------



## furious78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Quotes not showing as quotes on tapatalk or rootzwiki (built on tapatalk) apps. Makes it hard to follow threads.


----------



## furious78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Favicon for rootzwiki.com has changed to some blue logo with a V in it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Click here and then do a refresh, the favicon was updated yesterday, likely cached in your browser.

http://rootzwiki.com/favicon.ico



furious78 said:


> Favicon for rootzwiki.com has changed to some blue logo with a V in it.


I agree, this is an issue with a modification that was installed and Tapatalk.. they don't like each other, Bird is working on this however.


----------



## Woody (Mar 9, 2012)

Furcht said:


> Just a few,
> 
> Can we get notifications on the main RootzWiki page instead of having to go to the forums, as well as making so we can see who / how many likes our own post has received.
> 
> Just my 2cents, but it looks nice but it seems to be slower then the old theme.


+1 on this as far as the Notification on the site's main page.

Also, I agree. Sometimes I like to see who has liked my post (just for the mere fact that they have acknowledged my post/answer). I can however see who has liked other people's posts, just not my own.

How do we link to a specific post? You can no longer click on the # in the upper right corner of the post to get the link. This is helpful for OPs to link to a specific troubleshooting post.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Seems the "unread" icon to the left of threads is still missing here, and possibly in other subforums.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/424-aokp/


----------



## wde (Sep 6, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Seems the "unread" icon to the left of threads is still missing here, and possibly in other subforums.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/forum/424-aokp/


Yes, there are still some missing green dots. I'd attach a screenshot but I seem to have lost that privilege.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

wde said:


> Yes, there are still some missing green dots. I'd attach a screenshot but I seem to have lost that privilege.


in this section your not really allowed to. mostly to prevent spam. should work fine in other sections

jubakuba, i see green dots on the page you provided.


----------



## wde (Sep 6, 2012)

birdman said:


> in this section your not really allowed to. mostly to prevent spam. should work fine in other sections
> 
> jubakuba, i see green dots on the page you provided.


Find the missing green dot, if this link works.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ye9dpcrt6u5cwcj/MissingGreenDot_2013-08-24-03-35-20.png?n=1641439


----------



## Woody (Mar 9, 2012)

@birdman

Thanks for popping in my thread and answering a few questions. I will send my thread mates to this thread to offer suggestions and troubleshoot.

ps- I manually input the mention tag via Tapatalk, so let's see if it works.

pps- Hard to tell where a quoted post ends and a reply begins on Tapatalk. Probably on their end but thought I would mention it.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

wde said:


> in this section your not really allowed to. mostly to prevent spam. should work fine in other sections jubakuba, i see green dots on the page you provided.Find the missing green dot, if this link works. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ye9dpcrt6u5cwcj/MissingGreenDot_2013-08-24-03-35-20.png?n=1641439


Thats how it always has been. Whole thread is read so no green dot. Green dot means unread posts.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

birdman said:


> in this section your not really allowed to. mostly to prevent spam. should work fine in other sections
> 
> jubakuba, i see green dots on the page you provided.


I don't.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Is the way the quotes look something that is being worked on or is it a compatibility issue with tapatalk?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Is the way the quotes look something that is being worked on or is it a compatibility issue with tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Seems to be a compatibility issue. Will discuss with tapatalk.

Sent from my HTC One using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks to be the same using the rootz app also. Is it not for you?

Edit which I realize is a tapatalk app also.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

With regard to the new messages indicators, I'm not missing my green dots, but I am missing my (green?) stars. In all the threads I've left a message, I get nothing in the left column where I should be getting a star when there are new unread messages in that thread. The thread title is properly bolded, but without the star, I still have to go to the first message and then click on "go to first unread".


----------



## inmanster (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the register system for new users down?

I have a guy who uses my mods but has never registered with the site. He tried to sign up for the forums the day before yesterday and was unable to. He got in contact with me through my Box account.


----------



## a3uge (Jul 30, 2013)

What's the status on the tapatalk quote issue? It's really annoying.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

birdman said:


> Thats how it always has been. Whole thread is read so no green dot. Green dot means unread posts.


I don't have any green dots by stickied posts where I've posted and haven't read. Topic is bold and I can see on the right side that someone has posted.

Non-stickied posts are ok.

BTW, I like the new look. Default selection of smilies, not so much.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

I hate to repeat myself, but I never got an answer to this either, and it's the same problem you're [Colchiro] having. On bolded threads (unread msgs) where you've left a message, you're supposed to get a star (which, like the dot, tracks the bold), but I get nothing. I get dots where I'm supposed to, but no stars where I'm supposed to (in threads I've left messages which currently have unread messages).

Or as I said in the previous page:

With regard to the new messages indicators, I'm not missing my green dots, but I am missing my (green?) stars. In all the threads I've left a message, I get nothing in the left column where I should be getting a star when there are new unread messages in that thread. The thread title is properly bolded, but without the star, I still have to go to the first message and then click on "go to first unread".

I'd love to resolve this


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

+1

Even this thread.... had to click the last post to read it.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let us take a look at these tomorrow, we had to take a couple days to get a breather. As far as new threads, do you want bold back? Also, TapaTalk is in charge of fixing this, apparently even their app does it as well.

New users should have no issue registering.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like my issue is a CSS issue. When I view source, the link IS there. I'm betting the span class needs some work. I don't see it in your style sheet :

[TD]




[/TD]


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

This one works, but isn't a stickied post. Notice it uses "t_unread" for the span class:

[TD]




[/TD]

Another bug. Once I add a code block at the end of my message. I can't edit the post and add something after it (outside "code"). I'm using Chrome.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there any chance of giving us a button that says "Follow? I had to look around a thread I wanted to follow for a few minutes before I just started hovering over the un-labeled buttons at the top and found the Follow button. It was annoying as hell.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

b16 said:


> Let us take a look at these tomorrow, we had to take a couple days to get a breather. As far as new threads, do you want bold back? Also, TapaTalk is in charge of fixing this, apparently even their app does it as well...


soooo, do you guys think someone might be able to look into the Tapatalk problem sometime? its getting a little crazy trying to follow threads when all the quotes are missing and the text is merged together.

This only happens on Rootzwiki and started when the site was upgraded. I've tried both Tapatalk v2.x and v4.x with same results here, and they both worked fine before the site was upgraded. This does not happen on any of the other forums i frequent with Tapatalk.

maybe there's some sort of configuration issue on the site?

thanks


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

PhilD said:


> soooo, do you guys think someone might be able to look into the Tapatalk problem sometime? its getting a little crazy trying to follow threads when all the quotes are missing and the text is merged together.
> 
> This only happens on Rootzwiki and started when the site was upgraded. I've tried both Tapatalk v2.x and v4.x with same results here, and they both worked fine before the site was upgraded. This does not happen on any of the other forums i frequent with Tapatalk.
> 
> ...


PhilD, atm we are waiting to hear from TapaTalk. If you want, hit them up on Twitter. That may help a bit.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

b16 said:


> PhilD, atm we are waiting to hear from TapaTalk. If you want, hit them up on Twitter. That may help a bit.


---------------

I will definitely do that, I'll stop by their forums too, thanks


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, we heard from them and we are going to go from there, first we have an update to the app going out.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

this is great news, thanks!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

PhilD said:


> this is great news, thanks!


 test

Sent from my GT-I9505 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fixed!


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

b16 said:


> Fixed!


ummm, testing...


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

PhilD said:


> ummm, testing...


it worked!! thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

Bump.

It's been a couple of weeks, and I'm still experiencing the same problem with the new forum software. Is this something that can be fixed? Is it only Colchiro and me that are having this problem, or is it happening to everyone?

(I'm not trying to be a pest, it's just that no one has even responded to this, even if just to say "we know it's happening but it will take a while to fix it").

Thanks



tvBilly said:


> I hate to repeat myself, but I never got an answer to this either, and it's the same problem you're [Colchiro] having. On bolded threads (unread msgs) where you've left a message, you're supposed to get a star (which, like the dot, tracks the bold), but I get nothing. I get dots where I'm supposed to, but no stars where I'm supposed to (in threads I've left messages which currently have unread messages).
> 
> Or as I said in the previous page:
> 
> ...


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Bill,

I was wondering why this wasn't fixed yet.

The topic bolding seems to work... it's bold when there's new posts. Shouldn't take a rocket scientist to copy that logic to add the next unread topic link.

Right now it's just the stickies that seem affected.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

tvBilly said:


> Bump.
> 
> It's been a couple of weeks, and I'm still experiencing the same problem with the new forum software. Is this something that can be fixed? Is it only Colchiro and me that are having this problem, or is it happening to everyone?
> 
> ...





Colchiro said:


> Thanks Bill,
> 
> I was wondering why this wasn't fixed yet.
> 
> ...


let me look into it guys. i'll get back to you shortly.

edit: i think...i think its good now, added back the stars. let me know.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry to say, still no stars for me. As with Colchiro, the bolding works as expected, as do the dots for threads with unread messages that I haven't left a message in, but still no star for those threads with unread messages that I have left messages in.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

birdman said:


> let me look into it guys. i'll get back to you shortly.
> 
> edit: i think...i think its good now, added back the stars. let me know.


Thanks Birdman for looking into this.

I noticed the stars in the non-stickied posts right away this morning, but the only problem for me has been the stickied threads. Now it's hard to find threads with recent stickies. I read all of them in the one forum I frequent (HP Touchpad), which doesn't help. Then I went into all the threads for newer devices and found a couple with just one sticky that worked as intended. The problem is that I often would have one sticky that worked like it should (like the 3rd or 4th one), with bold and a "next unread" link, but the rest would be bold with no link.

I should know more in a day or so as several of the stickies in the TP forum still have traffic. That forum seems to have more than the average number of active stickies. You guys might check to see if the first 3 or 4 show next unread links.

Are you aware of any forums with recent stickies we can test?

TvBilly, all I did was reload the page. You might need to do that a couple times to see the stars.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I spoke too soon. Unofficial CM10 camera thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/232-hp-touchpad-android-development/

New post in that thread today since I read it last. Topic is properly bolded, yet no "next unread" link on the left AND it's not a sticky.

I have 3 posts in that forum.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

So I'm seeing gray stars now (for the first time). I'll have to wait until someone leaves a new message to see if I also now get green stars.

fingers crossed.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I spoke too soon. Unofficial CM10 camera thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/232-hp-touchpad-android-development/
> 
> New post in that thread today since I read it last. Topic is properly bolded, yet no "next unread" link on the left AND it's not a sticky.
> 
> I have 3 posts in that forum.





tvBilly said:


> So I'm seeing gray stars now (for the first time). I'll have to wait until someone leaves a new message to see if I also now get green stars.
> 
> fingers crossed.


yeah i should have mentioned, you may need to clear browser caches and such. i have returned the star code to the way that ip.board does it normally (which was the way that the old theme did it as well) so they should operate the way you expect them to.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I just noticed this topic was bold, but no "view next post" icon either.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok cleared cache in Firefox (this thread) and Chrome (Touchpad thread)... Sorry, no change, still broken in both browsers.

In Touchpad thread these two topics are both bold and both have topics I have not read. (Again, bold works.) I have only posted in the first one, not the second:


UNOFFICIAL CM10 with working camera
[MOD] WebCM10 - WebOS-like app switcher [03/10/13] [PA/CM10/CM9/AOKP]

The one I have posted in does not have a visible link. The one I have not posted in does so the problem appears to be in topics I have posted in.

Both have the link to view next post, but the span inside the link are different (but I would think, should be "t_unread").

[TD]




[/TD]

[TD]




[/TD]

So in this case, if I've posted in the thread and have not read, the span tag appears to be wrong.

You've posted in this thread. Do you see a link for next unread topic? I didn't tonight.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

And it's the same for me, sort of half fixed.

The gray stars show on threads I've left a message in, that don't have any new messages, but the green stars don't show (for threads that I've left messages in, that DO have new messages).

Please keep trying. :grin:


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Exactly what I noticed on this thread. Gray star until you posted, then nothing.

I just don't understand why we're the only ones complaining.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

Me either; I asked a few messages ago if we were the only ones seeing this, but never got an answer.

There's a workaround, so it's not the end of the world, but I'd love to have it fixed.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Obviously the same flaw exists in stickies and regular messages where we've posted, that allows no link to show.

The only work-around I have is to go to the last page, then try to figure out where I last read.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

I just go to the first post in the thread, and then click on the "Go to first unread post" just to the left of the "Reply to this topic" rectangular button. There's no chance I will remember where I last read.


----------



## Fletch (Jul 9, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I just don't understand why we're the only ones complaining.


FWIW, you're not the only ones seeing this problem. I see exactly what you are describing and it's been broken since the upgrade.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty much I view the site by going to the "my content" link. I do notice that the mentioned feature you all are talking about is broken. Have to wait until bird has some time to fix it.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. FWIW, the "next unread" link on the OP is broken for the pages that I haven't posted in, so apparently that works when the star/dot link doesn't.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet! I can have subforums back at the top again.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on guys.... Still broken. It's a 30 minute fix if someone will take a look at it.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me look at it.


----------



## Fletch (Jul 9, 2011)

Just reporting that this is still broken


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Fletch said:


> Just reporting that this is still broken


I am having the same issue. A thread that I had previously posted in that had a new post in it, no star, no dot, just the thread subject line was in bold type. Once I entered the thread and read the new post, then I went back and looked and there was a gray star marking the thread and the subject line was no longer bold.

I also want to go on the record that I would like to see the old Android emoticons come back. I think these new ones suck.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I am having the same issue. A thread that I had previously posted in that had a new post in it, no star, no dot, just the thread subject line was in bold type. Once I entered the thread and read the new post, then I went back and looked and there was a gray star marking the thread and the subject line was no longer bold.
> 
> I also want to go on the record that I would like to see the old Android emoticons come back. I think these new ones suck.


Are you looking for more emoticons than what come up when you click on the emoticon then click on "Show All" below the emoticons that come up first?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

:seeno: :hearno: :sayno:


----------



## Fletch (Jul 9, 2011)

The issue with no stars to click for first unread is still present. This has been broken since the upgrade. Is there somewhere else we should be reporting this?


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

Is this EVER going to be fixed? Two admins have already said that they'd "look at it", but nothing has been done to fix the problem, and no follow up messages about actually fixing anything have been sent.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

tvBilly said:


> Is this EVER going to be fixed?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## Fletch (Jul 9, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> BUMP.


Still broken...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

landshark said:


> Are you looking for more emoticons than what come up when you click on the emoticon then click on "Show All" below the emoticons that come up first?


No, I am speaking of the Android style emoticons we had available before you all changed the style of this forum to what it is now. What did you all do, change to all new software?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nevertells said:


> No, I am speaking of the Android style emoticons we had available before you all changed the style of this forum to what it is now. What did you all do, change to all new software?


They're still there


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

nevertells said:


> No, I am speaking of the Android style emoticons we had available before you all changed the style of this forum to what it is now. What did you all do, change to all new software?


You mean these? :money:  :scared: :blush: :_con:

Or are you referring to other ones?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This has me confused. :awwman: :/


----------



## Fletch (Jul 9, 2011)

b16 said:


> Let me look at it.


Still broken. Any progress on this?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on guys, you're forgetting the big issues here.


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't given up either, but it does make me wonder why no one has responded, even if they're are only a few of us asking (and how on earth can so few of us have noticed?)...

I have been somewhat distracted by my new Nexus 5


----------



## Fletch (Jul 9, 2011)

b16 said:


> Let me look at it.


Still broken...


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems RW is not a priority anymore. I always liked it here but the device and ROM sections are dismal. I guess its back to brown town. Its not that bad right now and the trolls I've encountered came from here anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Obviously they don't give a ratz azz what we think.

Oh look, 3 tabs open for brown town and only one for RW. Wonder why that would be... :huh:


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

There appear to be duplicate threads in the nexus 7 (2013) section... Using the Rootz app.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

shiznu said:


> Seems RW is not a priority anymore. I always liked it here but the device and ROM sections are dismal. I guess its back to brown town. Its not that bad right now and the trolls I've encountered came from here anyway.


I agree. The sections here, especially for newer devices, are dismal. Rootz used to be well maintained, but it seems the owners can't seem to attract devs or users of international devices, or devs in general to post here anymore. A shame, I always liked it here and had a good experience as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi just upgraded from cyanogenmod9 to 10.1-20131210 on my HP touchpad and I can't get any of my Google account to synch or Google play to work, so I'm kinda paralyzed. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you flash updated gapps? And your totally in the wrong thread for this question.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

